# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du Lịch Nước Anh

## Golden Tours

*XỨ SỞ SƯƠNG MÙ VÀ MIỀN ĐẤT CỦA NHỮNG LẤU ĐÀI CỔ: ANH  - SCOTLAND*


*LONDON – WINDSOR – YORK – EDINBURGH – STRATFORD UPON AVON*


*09 Ngày – 08 Đêm*

Vương quốc Liên hiệp Anh và Bắc Ireland là một quốc gia nằm ở phía tây bắc châu Âu. Vương quốc Liên hiệp Anh và Bắc Ireland bao gồm 4 phần chính là Anh (England), Scotland, Wales và Bắc Ireland. Với nhiều lâu đài, cung điện, nhiều trường đại học danh tiếng, nhiều công trình kiến trúc lịch sử,…mỗi năm, Vương quốc Anh đón hơn 22 triệu khách du lịch từ khắp nơi trên thế giới.


*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI/ TP.HCM – LONDON*


Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài/ Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi tới thành phố London – còn được gọi là xứ sở sương mù. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 02: LONDON (Ăn trưa, tối)

*-    Đến London, xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tham quan thành phố:
•    *Cầu Tháp* – *Tower Bridge*: là một cây cầu kết hợp cả cầu treo và máy nâng bắc qua dòng sông Thames và là một trong những biểu tượng của thành phố.




•    *Chụp hình bên ngoài Cung điện Buckingham* – một dinh thự của Vua Anh ở London do công tước xứ Buckingham và Normanby xây dựng vào năm 1703.



-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, tham quan:
•   * Tháp London – Tower of London*: tòa tháp gắn liền với lịch sử gần 1.000 năm của Hoàng gia Anh và là trụ sở chính của Chính phủ Anh.




•    *Đồng hồ Big Ben* – nổi tiếng của London (nhìn từ cầu Lambeth)




•    *Quảng trường Trafalgar* – là một quảng trường ở trung tâm London, một trong những quảng trường nổi tiếng nhất ở Vương quốc Anh và thế giới.



-    Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 03: LONDON – WINDSOR – YORK  (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng.
-   Quý khách khởi hành đi Windsor – cách London 40 phút đi xe. Tham quan:
•    *Lâu đài Windsor* – là lâu đài lớn nhất thế giới còn có người ở. Diện tích sàn của lâu đài là 44,965 mét vuông. Nữ hoàng Elizabeth II dành rất nhiều kì nghỉ cuối tuần trong năm tại lâu đài này, sử dụng cho cả nhu cầu giải trí cá nhân cũng như những công việc của quốc gia. Tham quan : nhà búp bê của Nữ Hoàng Mary, nhà nguyện thánh George, phòng triễn lãm, tour 30 phút giới thiệu lâu đài.



-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.
-    Khởi hành tới thành phố cổ York được Vua Geoger VI khen ngợi rằng “lịch sử của thành phố York là lịch sử của Vương Quốc Anh”.
-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 04: YORK – CARLISLE – EDINBURGH (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng điểm tâm sáng trong khách sạn. Đoàn tham quan thành phố:
•    *Nhà thờ York Minster* –  một trong những nhà thờ lớn nhất theo kiến trúc Gothic tại Bắc Âu, được xây dựng trong vòng 25 năm.



-    Di chuyển đi Edinburgh – thủ đô của Scotland. Ăn trưa ở Carlisle, tiếp tục đến thành phố Edinburgh, cách Carlisle 02:15’ đi xe. Đến nơi, ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm ở Edinburgh.


*NGÀY 05: EDINBURGH – INVERNESS – EDINBURGH (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn đi tham quan hồ Lochness tại Inverness, cách Edinburgh 04 giờ đi xe
-    Ăn trưa trên đường đi. Đến Inverness:
•    *Du thuyền trên hồ Loch Ness* – nơi chứa đựng bí ẩn về thủy quái khổng lồ Nessie và ngắm nhìn lâu đài cổ Urquhart – lâu đài này được xây vào thế kỷ 13 và bị đổ nát vào cuối thế kỷ 18. 
-    Đoàn trở về Edinburgh. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 06: EDINBURGH – STRATFORD UPON AVON (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan:
•    *Lâu đài Edinburgh* nằm trên Castle Rock,  ngọn đá núi lửa ngay trung tâm thủ đô và được xem là cung điện mùa hè của Hòang gia Anh.



-    Khởi hành đi thành phố Stratford Upon Avon (Anh Quốc). Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Đến nơi, ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 07: STRATFORD UPON AVON – LONDON (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng và trả phòng. HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
•    *Shakespeare’s birthplace* – ngôi nhà được tin rằng là nơi William Shakespeare đã được sinh ra năm 1564 và đã dành nhiều năm của mình thời thơ ấu, phòng triễn lãm các di vật của Shakespeare. 



-    Quay về London, Quý khách ghé tham quan:
•    *Vòng tròn đá bí ẩn Stonehenge* – được UNESCO công nhận di sản thế giới, thuộc vùng Wiltshire. Được coi là một trong các di chỉ khảo cổ học bí ẩn nhất trên thế giới, một công trình kiến trúc lớn làm bằng đá được đặt tại vùng phía Nam nước Anh, Stonehenge bao gồm các tảng đá lớn được xếp thành một vòng tròn. Nhiều nhà khảo cổ học cho rằng mục đích chính của Stonehenge là địa điểm linh thiêng và là nơi kết thúc các đám ma với nghi lễ dài dòng cổ xưa.




•    *Tự do mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại ở London
*-    Ăn trưa và ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nghỉ đêm ở London.


*NGÀY 08: LONDON – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng)*


Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 09: HÀ NỘI/ TP. HCM* 


Đến sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài/ Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc hành trình và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.






*Gía Tour:  79.500.000 VNĐ/ Khách*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*



*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi như chương trình
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 9.500.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-    Lệ phí visa Anh.
-    Khách sạn 3 sao – 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Các vé tham quan trong chương trình. 
-    Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (180.000VNĐ/người/ngày)
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-    Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam 735.000VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần)


*Ghi chú:*
-    Trường hợp bị rớt visa, Quý khách vẫn đóng 7.500.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa, phí dịch thuật và phí dịch vụ)
-    Nếu đoàn từ 10 - 14 khách, giá dịch vụ phụ thu 9.500.000 VNĐ/1 khách
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*





*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

